

Syncly - Simply Backup Android Photos - dbin78
http://www.dainbinder.com/2012/01/syncly-simply-backup-android-photos.html

======
adhipg
The biggest issue that I have with an app like this is the set of permissions
that it needs with Dropbox. It needs access to my 'complete dropbox'. That
implies it can read everything on it.

I would rather that it only have a 'write-only' access or a limited access to
a certain folder in my Dropbox. The Dropbox API[1] makes it possible for you
to sandbox your app to only one folder.

[1] <https://www.dropbox.com/developers/start/core>

~~~
dbin78
That's a good point and I am surprised after reading the page you linked to I
am surprised Dropbox would have approved it.

